# Before and After...POST YOUR BETTAS



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Post your betta(s)' before and after photos here!

Cirrus:
Day 1

























































Day 2

































Day 3

































Day 10

























Day 13









Today
















(He looks terrible today because he started fin nipping XP)


Count Manzeppi, SIP
BEFORE:









AFTER:


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

beautiful fish, their transformations are amazing!


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Thank you, Mar! ^^ 

Cirrus's anal fin never grew properly though. :| Does anyone know what the reason could've been?


Feel free to share your own before and after pics of your bettas!! Years ago when I had my old account (forgot my username and password xD) I remember we had a before and after thread, and it was really fun to look through.


----------



## Rainbows (Sep 17, 2012)

RimFire. I got him as a Petco baby but he had some color. He was not even the length on my pinky when I got him.

Before
View attachment 155682


After (Took them yesterday)
View attachment 155690


View attachment 155698


View attachment 155706


View attachment 155714


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

RowdyBetta said:


> Thank you, Mar! ^^
> 
> Cirrus's anal fin never grew properly though. :| Does anyone know what the reason could've been?
> 
> ...


His Anal fin probably never grew back properly because damaged fins usually never return to their former glory. So was it damaged before? Or maybe it's just a defect. 

I was silly and never took before pics of my bettas. I've started to, on my betta baby. But here's Venus, and she's still growing so I really have no clue lol.

Before:



After:
(Excuse her fins, they're all healed up now)



And Rimfire is very beautiful btw.


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Rimfire is beautiful! I love his scaling.

And Venus! What a big change! She's gorgeous! :3

I don't know. It was short and a bit bent (see early pics) when I got him; I thought it would grow and straighten up after a while, but the front half never did.


----------



## Rainbows (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks :] I've worked a lot on his fins and scaling. When I first got him I though he was just going to be all red.. but nope! He has awesome scaling, he reminds me of a crazy wild fire


----------



## KTBetta (May 22, 2013)

*Fun Thread!*

This is a great thread. It's so much fun to see how much the fish change and improve!


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Yeah, a friend and I first nicknamed her Venus as a joke, but it really looks as if she's going to live up to her name!
I'll try to post more pics of my bettas when they're done growing, but they all look the same now.
Wish I took a pic of Solus. When I got him, he was all white, and how he's an array of colours!

Yeah, I see Cirrus' fin now. I guess it's just a birthing defect, or an injury that never healed up. Doesn't matter; he's still gorgeous and that just makes him unique! He's very beautiful anyway.

And yeah Rainbows, I bet Rimfire's beautiful colouring was quite a delightful surprise! I can see you worked hard, his fins look super healthy.


----------



## Rainbows (Sep 17, 2012)

Try my hardest  I'm dealing with my orher fish Finley now.. Poor little guy keeps biting his tail!!


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Idk why, but all the VTs my family has had tends to bite their fins! It's extremely annoying and sad.

Show us Finley please?


----------



## Rainbows (Sep 17, 2012)

This is Finley, my 4-6 month old Petsmart rescue VT. When I got him his tail was fine but now he's biting away. Just be genes of something!
View attachment 156026


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Looks similar to my Solus! And yeah, it's so annoying, his tail was really pretty, but nope. Gotta get rid of that


----------



## Rainbows (Sep 17, 2012)

They do look a like! How strange, they must be related some how  pretty boy!


----------



## Sweetea (May 26, 2013)

Progression photos FTW. Will never get tired of them. x:

My first betta. Besides the proper housing, I hardly knew anything about bettas back then...so I was surprised when he did a 180. He seemed rather docile too...I never ever saw him flare. o_o I really miss him.



























The pretty fella is from PetCo. He had bad cloudy eyes at the time...and maybe on the older side for a pet store betta. I had to get him. x.x Thankfully, his eyes are gradually clearing. Now that he can see out of one eye, he's really perked up.


----------



## BettaSpark (Apr 20, 2013)

Midnight:

Day 1













Day 22


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Wow what amazing transformations! Stunning fish! I love watching them change. c:


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Just giving this a little bump.


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

*SunnyD*

SunnyD is my 3rd baby i adopted from petco. i believe the first photo is from march of this year. she's already grown a lot since the last photo.


----------



## Rjlupin (Jul 23, 2013)

Day1 (August 16) 
Day 3 (August 18) 
Day 6 (August 22) 
Day 22 (September 6) 
And today! (September 26)


----------



## blufish425 (Jul 29, 2013)

My rescue before and after


----------



## Rainbows (Sep 17, 2012)

Just got him yesterday. Not much of a difference.
View attachment 216489


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

OMG blufish425 what a transformation! You did a really great job


----------



## TheTrojanBetta (Jul 4, 2013)

It's actually kind of shocking to look back at the pictures from when I first got Odysseus. He was so skinny and droopy but when I looked at him I knew he was coming home with me. We've definitely come a long way from that first day!
Before:


After:


----------



## blufish425 (Jul 29, 2013)

veggiegirl said:


> OMG blufish425 what a transformation! You did a really great job


 
Thanks


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Amazing transformations, guys!


----------



## Trippshep (Aug 17, 2013)

All of my fish have been from petsmart and I own 14 right now. 
I honestly can't tell a change in the females, but with some of my males, I can!

Ice when I first got him 
http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2013/247/8/7/betta_096_by_trippshep-d6l2e6t.jpg
Ice now
http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2013/257/b/5/betta_s_087_by_trippshep-d6m8sqv.jpg


----------



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

Nothing amazing but I think it's cool how my boy is turning red.

First day:

View attachment 223393


Now:

View attachment 223401


He's named Kiedis after Anthony Kiedis from the Red Hot Chili Peppers, guess he decided that he wanted to fit in more with the Red Hot name!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

wow! I never knew they could change this much! I will keep taking snap shots of mine to see what mine look like.


----------



## OxyBxc (Oct 10, 2013)

*my first betta*

Day 1
View attachment 224553


Day 3
View attachment 224561


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

It's been about a month since I've had Dinem and he's marbled alot!  I haven't actually noticed his change until recently, I get to distracted by how adorable he is. 
The top is one of the first pictures I took of him, and the bottom is one from a few days ago. 

View attachment 225449


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

Mardi when I got him roughly 7-8 months ago 

And last week, he has honestly changed the most of my bettas, I think he was pretty young when I got him so that's why his fins are so much longer now


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Now this is a before and after shot of treating him from fin rot. do you think he had fin rot or is he just changing/growing?










after


----------



## TheTrojanBetta (Jul 4, 2013)

Tree said:


> Now this is a before and after shot of treating him from fin rot. do you think he had fin rot or is he just changing/growing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see the disintegrating/shriveling that my crowntail had going on when he had fin rot. It does look to me like he was either changing or growing, though I am certainly no expert myself. When my crowntail had fin rot, his tail looked like this,

, 
which I definitely don't see on your guy. He's really beautiful, by the way! I adore his colors.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

thanks for the info. even though you say you are not an expert, it still helps me out. <3


----------



## MsAqua (Sep 29, 2013)

Triton before and after. And this is only after 5 days in my care. I'm so proud. ​


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

*My handsome plakat boys *

Raven Before and After





Frost Before and After


----------



## Tank Gurl (Sep 26, 2013)

Wow, there are some amazing fish here. Talk about diamonds in the rough! @fleetfish, Raven is awesome! I love the black and red. I just picked up a baby betta from a pet shop today. I had too, it is so small, couldn't leave it there. Can't tell if its a boy or girl yet, but can't beat $2 and a fun adventure. Life is like a store bought baby betta, you never know what your gonna get, haha. Ill post pics in a couple days =)


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

Wow, all these fish are looking good!!


----------

